# Rad-Rebellen



## daWutz (18. März 2019)

Hallo allerseits,

nachdem ich dieses Forum bisher immer eher nur lesend konsumiert habe, möchte ich nun auch mal selber ein wenig Inhalt liefern.

Damit Ihr wisst, mit wem Ihr es bei den Rad-Rebellen zu tun habt, stelle ich uns auch kurz vor:
Die Rad-Rebellen e.V. sind ein gemeinnütziger Verein. In unserer Satzung haben wir die Förderung des Mountainbike-Sports und des Mountainbike-Nachwuchses festgeschrieben. Uns gibt es seit 2008 als Interessengemeinschaft und seit 2013 in Vereinsform. Seit dieser Zeit haben wir unter anderem über 20 geführte Mountainbike-Touren erfolgreich durchgeführt. Unsere Altersstruktur reicht von 15 bis 75 Jahre. Der Sitz des Vereins ist Bad Münstereifel, aber weitere "Homegrounds" liegen z.B. am Altusknipp oder in der Schavener Heide.

Ihr könnt natürlich gerne auch weitere Info´s unserer Webseite entnehmen: www.rad-rebellen.de

Bis dahin,

Daniel


----------



## delphi1507 (18. März 2019)

[QUOTE="daWutz, post: 15805749, member: 
Seit dieser Zeit haben wir unter anderem über 20 geführte Mountainbike-Touren erfolgreich durchgeführt. [/QUOTE]
Gemeint sind wohl diese Massenveranstaltungen nach denen man erst Mal wieder Massig Wegpflege betreiben müsste. Die Strecken nicht genehmigt wurden..  und die Markierungen mehrere Jahre halten... 

*Duckundweg*
*Popcornbesorg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daWutz (18. März 2019)

Guten Abend,

ja, ich denke wir reden von den gleichen Touren - jene, die vielen Mitfahrern viel Spaß beschert haben! Sicherlich gibt es auch immer Kritikpunkte, aber mit diesen haben wir uns in den letzten Jahren auch aktiv mit auseinander gesetzt und sicherlich auch einiges gelernt. Wenn Du sachlich diskutieren magst, können wir das gerne tun (PN / Mail / Persönlich) - reines "trollen" halte ich aber für überflüssig.

Ich wünsche noch einen guten Abend,

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2019)

Hallo Daniel,

wie Du sicherlich weisst war ich einer Eurer grössten ... oder schlimmster ? .. egal ...Kritiker in der Vergangenheit. Einige erwarten jetzt sicherlich von mir das ich es wieder eskaliere, aber den Gefallen werde ich Ihnen nicht tun  . Meine Kritik in der Vergangenheit war immer "für die Sache" und nie persönlich gemeint, das habe ich auch immer betont. Der erste der es auf die persönliche Ebene gezogen hat war so ein flascher Fuffziger aus Kommern dessen Namen ich schon vergessen hab ( welcher soweit ich weiss auch kein Radrebell sondern Teilnehmer ist/war ) aber sei's drum auch daraus habe ich meine Schlüsse gezogen.

Ich habe aber auch immer gesagt das ich mir nicht zu schade bin wenn man einen Fehler gemacht hat diesen auch öffentlich kund zu tun. Die Art und Weise wie ich Kritik geübt habe war nicht immer die feinste, der Grund dafür war wahrscheinlich weil man von Eurer Seite nichts bzw. immer nur von einer Person was dazu gehört hat. Das hat frustriert.  Das könnte sich ja jetzt mit Euerm Schritt ins Forum ändern welchen ich grundsätzlich begrüße ( obwohl einige ja hier behaupten das Forum sei toter als tot  )

Also auch auf diesem Wege nochmal "Sorry" für die Art und Weise wie ich manchmal Kritik geäußert habe.

Wie ich es Euch auch schonmal geschrieben habe stand und steht es mir nicht zu den Trailsheriff zu spielen, war auch nie meine Absicht, wollte nur nicht das manche "sensiblen" Trails hier in der Gegend schaden nehmen. Aber es war und ist nicht meine Aufgabe darüber zu richten und werde es daher auch für die Zukunft lassen. Ihr macht Euer Ding, ich mach meines, in Summe versuchen wir beide den MTB Sport voran zu bringen, dabei wird auch schonmal scheiss gebaut. Ich finde Euer Programm für 2019 sehr gut, und hoffe ihr könnt einige Punkte daraus umsetzen.

In diesem Sinne ... ride on ...

Hubi der übert(r)olle zanGbiker


----------



## daWutz (19. März 2019)

Servus Hubert,

vielen Dank für das Statement! Tatsächlich ist unser Programm-Beutel für 2019 prall gefüllt. Wir werden jetzt schauen, ob alles was wir uns erhoffen, auch so umgesetzt werden kann. Wir sind ja nur ein kleiner Verein... 

Ich werde aber immer mal wieder berichten, von daher ... stay tuned ...

Daniel


----------



## delphi1507 (19. März 2019)

daWutz schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> ja, ich denke wir reden von den gleichen Touren - jene, die vielen Mitfahrern viel Spaß beschert haben! Sicherlich gibt es auch immer Kritikpunkte, aber mit diesen haben wir uns in den letzten Jahren auch aktiv mit auseinander gesetzt und sicherlich auch einiges gelernt. Wenn Du sachlich diskutieren magst, können wir das gerne tun (PN / Mail / Persönlich) - reines "trollen" halte ich aber für überflüssig.
> 
> ...


Das können wir grundsätzlich gerne tun... Sollte auch kein trollen sein, war bewusst provokativ gehalten um die Reaktion eurer Seite darauf zu sehen! Ich habe im Grunde nichts gegen solche Veranstaltungen wenn sie besser durchgeführt würden... Vielleicht habt ihr ja aus hubis Kritik gelernt... Wir werden sehen...


----------



## daWutz (19. März 2019)

Hallo delphi1507,

ich kann deinen provokanten Ansatz erkennen, aber nicht richtig nachvollziehen. Ich habe lediglich mich, und uns als Verein, vorgestellt. Der Holzhammer ist an der Stelle nicht notwendig, ich erkenne Kritik auch ohne, das Sie mir ins Gesicht geprügelt wird.

Aber nachdem der Start ein wenig holprig war, können wir den Rest ja per PN klären, dann bricht hier auch nicht die Anarchie und das wilde Troll-füttern aus.

Bis dahin

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. März 2019)

daWutz schrieb:


> bricht hier auch nicht die Anarchie und das wilde Troll-füttern aus.



Irgendwann taucht immer mal ein Troll auf ... und dann dauerts auch nicht lange dann kommen die schweren Jungs aus dem KTWR um die Ecke


----------



## gruener-Frosch (19. März 2019)

Was mich wundert ist, dass um Bamü kaum schöne Trails vorhanden sind. Normalerweise gibt es ja gerade um solche Kleinstädte viele Pfade.....


----------



## daWutz (19. März 2019)

Hallo gruener-Frosch,

BAM hat schon einiges an Pfädchen, allerdings sind viele auch schon vor Jahrzehnten auf Rollatoren-taugliche Strecken umgebaut worden. Im Kurort muss man schließlich an die Zielgruppe denken. Auf der anderen Seite ist die Topografie natürlich auch sehr "kesselig", und die B51 hat einiges dazu beigetragen, das manche Wege nicht mehr genutzt werden können. Und so Sachen wie der Friedwald sind natürlich (bis auf die Hauptwege) tabu!

Bis dahin,

Daniel


----------



## mawe (19. März 2019)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist, dass um Bamü kaum schöne Trails vorhanden sind. Normalerweise gibt es ja gerade um solche Kleinstädte viele Pfade.....


Das liegt IMO daran, ob die Trails regelmäßig befahren werden.

Meiner Einschätzung nach muss es dafür eine gewisse kritische Masse an Bikern geben. Daher sollte eine größere Stadt oder ein Ballungsraum nicht weiter als 90 Minuten (Auto-)Fahrtzeit liegen.
Und es darf keine anderen attraktiven Spots im weiteren Umkreis geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (19. März 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Irgendwann taucht immer mal ein Troll auf ... und dann dauerts auch nicht lange dann kommen die schweren Jungs aus dem KTWR um die Ecke


Ich bin nicht schwer!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2019)

gruener-Frosch schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist, dass um Bamü kaum schöne Trails vorhanden sind. Normalerweise gibt es ja gerade um solche Kleinstädte viele Pfade.....



Das liegt einfach daran das man aus BAM ein Sanatorium machen wollte. Wie Daniel schon schrieb gab es dort mehr Rollatoren als Bikes. Mit dem Outlet kam die Wende aber biketechnisch hat sich da nicht viel getan. Die Rad-Rebellen planen ja einen "Naturflowtrail" von Rodert in Richtung Schleidpark, dan hat man was in unmittelbarer nähe zum Ort. Rund um den Ort gibt es schon was aber das ist selten schwerer als S0. Es gibt eine steile Abfahrt von Rodert in Richtung Stadt die hat ca30-40% Gefälle, ist ganz nett, findet man auch in Strava. Wenn man den Zirkel etwas grosszügiger schwingt findet man das ein oder andere mehr, kennst du von früher bestimmt auch noch. Oben am Decke T oder Steinbach .. den A-Pfad kann man so gut wie vergessen, der obere Teil geht noch aber ab dem Mittelteil hat man den Wald komplett entfernt und umgegraben. Der Förster dort ist nicht gerade MTB freundlich. Hat er doch ein dermassen dicken Baum in den Tünnestrail gelegt das der schon einige Jahre dort liegt. Das hat natürlich sein übriges dazu getan das dort nocht viele Trails geblieben sind. Die 10 ausgewiesenen Strecken Rund um BAM kennst du ja auch noch wahrscheinlich, die sind aber ja auch trailbefreit.

Der Ansatz mit dem Trailbau könnte ein bisschen Schwung in die Sache bringen, ich hoffe die Stadt BAM versteht die Sache und erkennt das man daraus neue "Touristen" gewinnen kann. Papa und Mama gehen im Outlet kinderbefreit shoppen während die Kids sich auf den MTB Trails tummeln  Da kann man als Ort immer nur gewinnen wenn man solche "Hänge" Rund herum hat, die Landschaft hat jedenfalls viel Potential drum herum.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2019)

Bener schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht schwer!



Das ist immer relativ zu sehen


----------



## daWutz (20. März 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Förster dort ist nicht gerade MTB freundlich. Hat er doch ein dermassen dicken Baum in den Tünnestrail gelegt das der schon einige Jahre dort liegt. Das hat natürlich sein übriges dazu getan das dort nocht viele Trails geblieben sind. Die 10 ausgewiesenen Strecken Rund um BAM kennst du ja auch noch wahrscheinlich, die sind aber ja auch trailbefreit.



Naja, das sind eigentlich immer die berühmten Interessenkonflikte. Um BAM gibt es große, zusammenhängende Waldgebiete die teilweise als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen sind. Dann gibt es diverse Jagdbereiche, Wildruhezonen, usw. die auch berücksichtigt werden wollen. NIcht zu vergessen, das der Wald ja bewirtschaftet wird und damit dem Gelde dient, ob privat oder kommunal macht da keinen Unterschied. Und dann gibt es auf der anderen Seite Leute, die den Wald genießen wollen. Ob das nun Wanderer, Reiter oder eben Biker sind. Aber, wie Du schon angedeutet hast, wir möchten da etwas verändern und dazu beitragen, damit das Miteinander in den Vordergrund tritt und das Konfliktpotential sinkt.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. März 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Papa und Mama gehen im Outlet kinderbefreit shoppen während die Kids sich auf den MTB Trails tummeln



Das ist der falsche Ansatz. Mama geht mit den Kids schoppen und in die Kidsworld und der Papa auf die Trails


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. März 2019)

Also ich kenn Kurorte da sind so viele Trails die findest selbst in den DutschMountains nicht. Daran liegt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daWutz (20. März 2019)

Das Defizit in BAM ist nicht der Kurstatus, sondern der Altersdurchschnitt. Und damit sind wir wieder da, wo wir gestartet sind. Wenn Trails nicht eine gewissen "Mindestbefahrung" erhalten, wachsen sie zu und verschwinden dann ganz schnell. Je nach Bewuchs reicht da eine, max zwei, Saison - Stichwort "Brombeeren".... *iiiiiihhhhh* Den kleinen Biestern kannst du ja beim wachsen zuschauen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2019)

Trails die zuwachsen haben es nicht besser verdient ! Die sind so uninteressant ... gääähn


----------



## daWutz (14. April 2019)

Nachdem ich mich auch ein wenig von der Nasenseuche, dem fiesen Männertod, erholt habe, möchte ich auch noch ein wenig berichten.

Es ist ja schon angeklungen, das wir dieses Jahr ein paar Punkte, zusätzlich zu unseren Touren, auf diw Agenda genommen haben. Ein Punkt ist ein *Flowtrail in Bad Münstereifel*!

Nachdem wir in den letzten Monaten Konzepte erstellt, Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten geprüft, und viele weitere Vorarbeiten geleistet haben, wurde das Projekt nun der Stadt (Bürgermeisterin +2 MA) vorgestellt. Wir hatten uns auf Gegenwind und einige bösen Fragen zum Thema MTB, Wanderer, Natur usw. eingestellt und sind damit aber mal so richtig auf die Nase gefallen! Es gab nämlich keine...  
Wir haben sozusagen "offene Türen" eingerannt. Die Idee eines öffentlichen, legalen Flowtrails als Alternative zu illegalen Trails in Naturschutzgebieten oder gar einem Friedwald hat Stadt und Forst super gefallen. "Kanalisieren statt verbieten" als Motto kam auch gut an!

Wir werden jetzt noch ein paar Hausaufgaben machen müssen, aber die Stadt Bad Münstereifel wird uns im Genehmigungsverfahren unterstützen. So hoffen wir noch in diesem Herbst mit dem Bau beginnen zu können.

Stay tuned...

PS: https://www.naturflowtrail.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2019)

für Euer Engagement
dann hoffen wir mal das man uns demnächst nicht auch auf den legalen Trails ( z.B. Decke T ) anranzt von wegen "da in Rodert könnt ihr doch fahren". Bin da echt zwiegespalten. Flowtrail ja  aber es darf nicht zu Ghettoisierung führen  Letzlich bleibt abzuwarten wie es sich entwickelt. Wie sacht der Franzl: "Schaun mer mal !"


----------



## daWutz (15. April 2019)

Guten Morgen,

ich glaube nicht das der Begriff "Ghettoisierung" im Zusammenhang mit einem Flowtrail angebracht ist. Zum einen wegen der gnadenlosen Überziehung - ein Flowtrail, egal wie ausgeführt, wird wohl niemals einem Ghetto gleichkommen -, zum anderen weil es ja bedeuten würde, das MTBler aus anderen Gebieten "vertrieben" und "zusammengepfercht" würden. Das wird so nicht passieren. Die von Dir angesprochenen "Tour-Trails" werden ja nicht dauerhaft befahren, sondern hier ist die Tour das eigentliche Ziel, dass, u.a. durch Trails, so schön wie möglich gestaltet werden soll. 

Unser NaturFlowTrail soll da ein komplementäres Angebot darstellen. Hier soll man in einem "geschützten Raum" Techniken üben, Spaß haben, und dem Flow freien Lauf lassen können. Und das, ohne permanent in Hab-Acht-Stellung stehen zu müssen, weil hinter jeder Kurve eine Senioren-Wandergruppe mit 5 Hunden an 20m-Leinen lauern könnte. D.h. wer dort seinen Spieltrieb auslebt, wird auf anderen Trails auch entspannter (und vielleicht sogar sicherer) fahren.

Des Weiteren hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt, das die 10 MTB-Routen in BAM nicht zu Verboten von anderen Strecken geführt haben, sondern eher zu einem "Leiten von Nutzerströmen". Daraus hat sich also eine Situation entwickelt, die für alle Beteiligten postiv anzusehen ist.

Bis denne,

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2019)

Hallo Daniel 

Ja der Begriff hört sich überzogen an, geb ich dir Recht
Wollte jetzt auch nicht Euern Flowtrail mies machen, finde die Aktion gut !

Ich las halt in Eurer Argumentation "Die Idee eines öffentlichen, legalen Flowtrails als Alternative zu illegalen Trails in Naturschutzgebieten oder gar einem Friedwald hat Stadt und Forst super gefallen"

Klar gefällt das denen ! Und du schreibst selber was von "Kanalisierung" liegt es da nicht nahe so eine Vermutung zu äussern das man uns demnächst auf den Flowtrail oder die 10 Strecken verweist ? Überzogen ... Utopie ... klar. Aber möglich ... oder ?

Schau Dir mal die Deklaration des Nationalparks zum Thema "Radfahren" an:
"Möglichkeiten zum Radfahren bestehen auf dem 104 km langen Radwegenetz im Nationalpark Eifel. Die Wege sind speziell für Radfahrer gekennzeichnet und bieten Fahrradspaß für Familien mit Kindern, Pedelec-Fahrer und Genussradler.  Damit sowohl Wandernde als auch RadfahrerInnen ihren Besuch im Nationalpark Eifel genießen können, ist es wichtig, dass beide Gruppen aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen. Die freigegebenen Radwege im Schutzgebiet sind für gemütliche RadlerInnen und Radwanderer gedacht. Für Touren mit dem Mountain-Bike sind das Streckennetz von *"Freifahrt Eifel"* und das *MTB-Netz in Bad Münstereifel* zu empfehlen."

Strecken Wer sagt das man sowas demnächst nicht auch in Flyern der Stadt Bad Münstereifel findet ?
Das "Freifahrt-Eifel" und die 10 Strecken um BAM wohl total Spassbefreit sind muss man ja keinem mehr erzählen.

Aber nochmal ich will hier nicht Euer Konzept anprangern die Idee und das Konzept von Euch sind gut, die Gründe warum und wie sie von den Amtsträgern gesehen werden macht den unterschied !

Vielleicht treffen wir uns demnächst ja mal auf ein Ründchen, dann diskutieren wir das aus bis wir keine Luft mehr haben


----------



## mawe (15. April 2019)

Die Bedenken von Hr. schraeg lese ich häufiger und kann diese irgendwo auch nachvollziehen. Ähnliche Befürchtungen habe ich bezüglich der Pedelecs.

Mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, ob es Beispiele dafür gibt, daß es vermehrt zu Konflikten auf den "inoffiziellen" Trails gibt, wenn irgendwo "offizielle" Trails geschaffen werden.

Bisher hatte ich (aus der Ferne) eher das Gefühl, dass es andersherum ist. Der gegenseitige Austausch scheint die Gemüter zu beruhigen. Die Behörden sehen, dass unsere Seite gesprächsbereit sind und das überhaupt Bewegung in die Sache kommt. Die Entscheidungsträger dort stehen ja bestimmt von mehreren Seiten unter Druck. So können sie dann auf die Gespräche und laufende Projekte verweisen und haben damit auch etwas Druck aus der Auseinandersetzung genommen.


----------



## daWutz (15. April 2019)

Hallo mawe,



mawe schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich (aus der Ferne) eher das Gefühl, dass es andersherum ist. Der gegenseitige Austausch scheint die Gemüter zu beruhigen. Die Behörden sehen, dass unsere Seite gesprächsbereit sind und das überhaupt Bewegung in die Sache kommt. Die Entscheidungsträger dort stehen ja bestimmt von mehreren Seiten unter Druck. So können sie dann auf die Gespräche und laufende Projekte verweisen und haben damit auch etwas Druck aus der Auseinandersetzung genommen.


Das ist ein interessanter Aspekt. Ich habe auch bisher noch nie davon gehört, das es mehr Konflikte gibt, wenn "offizielle" Wege angeboten werden. Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich also deiner Argumentation folgen und sie wie folgt zusammenfassen: Wenn Gruppen erstmal miteinander ins Gespräch kommen, können sie auch in anderen, gemeinsamen Ökosystemen miteinander auskommen!

Bei den Pedelecs (und auch bei E-Bikes) bin ich ebenfalls bei Dir. Da gab es ja auch in in der Heute Show schon einen passenden Beitrag:




Das gilt natürlich nicht für alle, aber oftmals kommen diese Personen nun an Stellen, die vorher für sie mit dem Rad unerreichbar gewesen sind. Wie man allerdings dann da wieder runter kommt, oder wie man sauber bremst, haben sie halt vorher nicht gelernt. Und so entstehen auch neue Konfliktpotentiale. Aber das war nur ein kurzer Ausflug in meine Meinungswelt... 

Viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2019)

mawe schrieb:


> Ähnliche Befürchtungen habe ich bezüglich der Pedelecs.



Ja da ist denke ich auch der letzte Drops noch nicht gelutscht. So Sachen wie Versicherungspflicht usw. schweben ja immer wieder über den E-Bikern herum. Das braucht wahrscheinlich noch paar Jahre bis das klar ist wie es sich entwickelt. M.Meinung nach steht E-Biken immer noch erst am Anfang von dem wie es wahrscheinlich in 5-10 Jahren aussehen wird.



mawe schrieb:


> Mich würde allerdings mal interessieren, ob es Beispiele dafür gibt, daß es vermehrt zu Konflikten auf den "inoffiziellen" Trails gibt, wenn irgendwo "offizielle" Trails geschaffen werden.



Mit Zahlen kann ich das auch nicht belegen.Aber an der Aussage von Nationalpark kann man ja herauslesen was man dort von MTB hält. Man hat dort eh den Eindruck man hätte am liebsten gar keine Radfahrer im NP. Sieht man auch wenn man sich die hiesigen Radwege mal anschaut Ich denke da muss man auch schauen wie die Köpfe welche was zu sagen haben so ticken. Grundsätzlich ist man ja im BAM ja eher pos. den MTBlern gestimmt, hat man so den Eindruck. Einzig der Förster dort oben scheint ein wilder zu sein. Bin mal gespannt wie sichs entwickelt .....

Will den Thread hier aber jetz auch nicht deswegen zerreissen...soll keine endlos Disskusion werden darüber wurde hier und da ja schon genug geschwätzt. ...


----------



## supasini (17. April 2019)

Es ist eigentlich traurig, dass wir es in Europa nicht hinbekommen, die Wege gemeinsam zu nutzen. Rücksichtnahme auf ALLEN Wegen (Ausnahme: Autobahnen: die können die Autofahrer behalten ) von ALLEN Verkehrsteilnehmern, der Versuch, sich in den anderen hineinzudenken etc. müsste eigentlich ausreichen.
Ich verstehe Huberts Bedenken und Ängste sehr gut. Wir haben vor 10 Jahren mal versucht, eine CTF vom RSV Euskirchen genehmigt zu bekommen. Nach nem halben Jahr Arbeit haben wir entnervt wieder aufgegeben, weil tatsächlich nur völlig uninteressante Strecken genehmigungsfähig waren. 2m wäre dabei noch schmal gewesen! Die Vorstellungen, was einen MTBler interessiert und wie unproblematisch das Miteinander sein kann sind leider in den öffentlichen Verwaltungen nicht weit verbreitet. Und da scheint dann ein WEgenetz von 150 km absolut ausreichend. Insofern habe ich auch massive Bedenken, wenn MTB-Wege ausgewiesen werden, siehe Siebengebirge oder die Gegend rund um Daun. Da wird aus der Positiv-Markierung schnell eine Negativ-Bewertung für alle anderen Wege und ein 1000 km Netz, in dem sich auch alles gut verläuft schrumpft auf 10% zusammen.
Die Initiative für einen legalen "Flowtrail" analog zu Reiterwegen finde ich aber sehr gut: da wird u.U. Verständnis geweckt. Vielleicht kann es auf mittlere Sicht ja auch gelingen, den beliebten Ameisentrail legal wieder befahrbar zu machen? Wichtig ist aber, dass deutlich wird, dass ein guter Flowtrail Anziehungspunkt für Menschen von weiter her sein kann, sich touristisch lohnt, Geld in die Stadtkassen spült, aber auch in der Region mehr MTB-Aktivitäten auf allen anderen Wegen hervorruft. Das muss kalkuliert und gewollt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2019)

Eigentlich sind die ja in BAM alle recht geschmeidig, bis auf den Förster da oben.
Insgesamt finde ich ist da oben in den Wäldern auch wenig los im Verhältnis und man trifft wirklich nur ganz ganz selten mal einen Wanderer der bellt. Lassen wir mal abwarten vielleicht wird's ja auch ganz fluffig


----------



## daWutz (17. April 2019)

Servus!

hier meine 2 Cents zu den letzten Posts...
@supasini:


supasini schrieb:


> Wichtig ist aber, dass deutlich wird, dass ein guter Flowtrail Anziehungspunkt für Menschen von weiter her sein kann, sich touristisch lohnt, Geld in die Stadtkassen spült, aber auch in der Region mehr MTB-Aktivitäten auf allen anderen Wegen hervorruft. Das muss kalkuliert und gewollt sein.


Ich glaube, genau diesen Aspekt konnten wir hervorheben. Von daher war der Termin in BAM von unserer Seite auch ein voller Erfolg. BAM hat erkannt, das man eine neue Zielgruppe ansprechen kann. Und das diese neue Zielgruppe nicht zwangsläufig mit den Bestehenden kollidieren muss.

@hubert:


schraeg schrieb:


> bis auf den Förster da oben


Ich glaube da muss man auch differenzieren. Wir haben den Zuständigen von der Stadt kennengelernt. Das muss nicht "der Förster" sein, sondern da gibt es versch. Revierförster. Dazu kommt noch die Gemengelage mit den Waldbesitzern, denn nicht alle Parzellen sind in städtischem Besitz. Und dann gibt es noch die versch. Jagdpächter, bzw. Genossenschaften und die Untere Forstbehörde. Und alle haben, ggf. verschiedene, Interessen am Wald und dessen Nutzung. 

Uns Ansatz ist, und da sind wir wieder bei @supasini, das gesunde Miteinander im Wald zu fördern. Oder anders formuliert: aus Betroffenen müssen Beteiligte werden! Wenn uns das gelingt, gibt es nur Gewinner.

Viele Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2019)

daWutz schrieb:


> Uns Ansatz ist, und da sind wir wieder bei
> 
> @supasini, das gesunde Miteinander im Wald zu fördern. Oder anders formuliert: aus Betroffenen müssen Beteiligte werden! Wenn uns das gelingt, gibt es nur Gewinner.


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2019)

Bisher habe ich nur wenige Touren mit Pedelec Mitfahrern gemacht (3 oder 4). Bei keinen der Touren ist zwischen den Bios und Pedelecs eine Spannung aufgekommen.
Ich glaube hier wird nur ein Problem erredet welches es so nicht gibt.

Risiko bei meiner Bewertung sind natürlich Pedelec-Only Touren (die ich nicht persönlich miterlebt habe) und meine bisher geringe Erfahrung in gemischten Gruppen. Solange ich nichts anderes erlebe gehe ich aber weiterhin davon aus, dass Bio und Pedelec zusammen auf dem MTB unterwegs sein können.

Die Radfahrer, die nicht einmal geradeaus fahren können, sehe ich täglich am Rhein. Dabei sind mir aber nur Bios aufgefallen.


----------



## supasini (18. April 2019)

Wir fahren ab Euskirchen auch regelmäßig mit einem Kollegen, der E fährt, weil er Bio nicht mitkommt (tatsächlich ne alte Verletzung, also quasi Behinderung, die eine härtere Belastung der Knie verhindert): völlig problemlos.


----------



## on any sunday (18. April 2019)

Das grösste Problem im Wald sind meist diese Oberlehrer.


----------



## Trekki (18. April 2019)

In dem Sinne ist meine Ausschreibung für kommenden Donnerstag gemeint: E ist willkommen
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/17143


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. April 2019)

Das E-Bike kann ja nix dafür wenn ein A-Loch oben drauf sitzt 
Da gibt's genauso solche und solche wie bei denen mit ohne E.
Generell sind die A-Löcher unter den MTBlern in der Minderheit ... aber es gibt sie


----------



## supasini (18. April 2019)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Das grösste Problem im Wald sind meist diese Oberlehrer.


Du fährst noch Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daWutz (19. April 2019)

Servus allerseits!

Im Regelfall ist die Diskussion E- oder Bio-Bike eh unnötig. @schraeg hat es ja schon gut gesagt:


schraeg schrieb:


> Das E-Bike kann ja nix dafür wenn ein A-Loch oben drauf sitzt



Bei unseren Touren sind auch immer E´s dabei, und die integrieren sich komplett. Da versucht keiner sich durch Sprints an Anstiegen oder ähnlichen Aktion zu profilieren, da wird einfach mitgefahren. Und wenn der Antrieb dabei hilft, das mehr Leute (vernünftig) durch den Wald fahren, dann immer her damit! Ich meine, ich fahre ja auch ab und an gerne Rennrad, deshalb bin ich ja nicht gleich für das MTB verdorben.

Viele Grüße und ein paar ruhige Feiertage

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. April 2019)

daWutz schrieb:


> deshalb bin ich ja nicht gleich für das MTB verdorben.



..... aber fast


----------



## daWutz (7. Juli 2019)

Hier noch mal ein kurzer Zwischenstand zu unserem Projekt NaturFlowTrail: Wir arbeiten dran...  

Naja, im Endeffekt reden wir gerade mit ganz vielen Leuten und Stellen: Grundstücksbesitzer, Jagdpächter, Förster, Regionalforstamt, Stadt (versch. Stellen) usw. An vielen Stellen müssen wir erstmal erklären, was wir eigentlich möchten - da gibt es scheinbar auch sehr viele Vor- und Pauschalurteile. Deshalb setzen wir auch auf pers. Treffen - da sehen die Gesprächspartner auch das da keine durchgeknallten, versifften Freaks daher kommen, sondern Menschen, die gefstigt im Leben stehen und nur eben ein Hobby haben, bei dem man sich auch mal mit Schlamm vollmatschen darf! 

Unsere Planung ist von 6 Monaten für das Genehmigungsverfahren ausgegangen, und derzeit ist das auch noch realistisch. Aber die ein oder andere Mühle am Bach mahlt schon ein wenig schneller...

Das war´s erstmal mit "Neuigkeiten" - bis dahin

Daniel


----------



## daWutz (22. September 2019)

So, mal wieder ein Update zu unserem Flowtrail: Wir arbeiten immer noch dran... 

Der Teil mit Waldbesitzern und Jagdpächtern beschäftigt uns derzeit sehr intensiv - hier muss, bei allen gegensätzlichen Ansprüchen an die Waldnutzung, ein Kompromiss her. Aber das sind schon dicke Bretter, die es zu bohren gilt. Wir hatten auch schon mal über eine alternative Streckenführung nachgedacht, aber die war gleich zum Scheitern verurteilt (zu nah am Friedwald, nur Privatwald und so weiter un so fort).

Die rechtlichen Aspekte sind schonmal weitestgehend geklärt, es gibt auch schon erste Vertragsentwürfe zwischen der Stadt BAM und uns, Versicherungen sind geklärt - es könnte jetzt also weiter gehen.

In 11 Tagen, am 03.10., veranstalten wir aber erst einmal wieder unsere geführte Tour - man muss ja aufpassen, das man vor lauter Planung und Terminen überhaupt noch aus Rad kommt. Vielleicht mag ja auch jemand von den kritischen Stimmen mitkommen um sich selbst ein Bild zu machen. Wir sind immer froh, wenn wir Feedback bekommen - und persönliches Feedback nach der Tour ist einfach die beste Art.




Also, bis bald im Wald!

Daniel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. September 2019)

daWutz schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag ja auch jemand von den kritischen Stimmen mitkommen um sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.



Danke war schon des öfteren dabei 

Viel Glück weiterhin beim claim abstecken


----------



## daWutz (22. September 2019)

Claim - naja, ganz so schlimm iss nicht... wir würden halt gerne irgendwann das Gelände für unseren Trail sicher haben. Und sooo viel möchten wir ja nicht umbuddeln, das es nachher aussieht wie am Klondike oder am Elefantenkopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. September 2019)

daWutz schrieb:


> Claim - naja, ganz so schlimm iss nicht... wir würden halt gerne irgendwann das Gelände für unseren Trail sicher haben. Und sooo viel möchten wir ja nicht umbuddeln, das es nachher aussieht wie am Klondike oder am Elefantenkopf...



Das muss ma aber erstmal den Waldbesitzern bildlich machen. Denen ist die Natur heilig ... oder wars doch eher nur das Holz ?  Mein Holz ... Mein Holz ...


----------



## daWutz (23. September 2019)

Das stimmt, das ist tatsächlich auch nicht einfach. Aber um im Thema zu bleiben, wir müssen halt dicke Bretter bohren, und das geht nur mit einer gewissen Beharrlichkeit.

Und Bob der Baumeister und die Kanzlerin wissen: Wir schaffen das!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. September 2019)

Mit Bob dem Baumeister wirds kein zweiter BER


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. September 2019)

HuBERt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. September 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> HuBERt!



Ja bin auch noch immer nicht fertig, zu fett geraten !


----------



## daWutz (23. Dezember 2019)

Der Flowtrail ist tot - es lebe der Flowtrail!

So, oder so ähnlich, sah es auch mit unserer Gefühlswelt in den letzten Tagen aus. Nachdem wir in den letzten Monaten alles uns mögliche versucht haben, um die erforderlichen Genehmigungen und Erlaubnisse zu bekommen (z.B. Gespräche mit Grundstückseigentümern, Jagdpächtern, Jagdgenossenschaft, Versicherungen, dem Regionalforstamt, Vertragsgestaltung mit der Stadt, und und und…) haben wir am Freitag unsere finale Absage von der Stadt Bad Münstereifel erhalten.

Zu unserem Glück haben wir am Freitag aber auch ein Gespräch mit einer anderen Kommune in der Nähe gehabt, die für unser Projekt sofort ein offenes Ohr und sogar sofort einen Standortvorschlag hatte. Also haben wir die Zeit am Wochenende genutzt und unser Konzept kurzerhand auf einen anderen Standort umgeplant und umgeschrieben. Das neue Konzept ist nun verschickt, und nun steigen wir in die nächste Runde ein. Es lebe der NaturFlowTrail!


----------



## gruener-Frosch (23. Dezember 2019)

Bin mal gespannt und wünsche Euch viel Glück bei dem Projekt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Dezember 2019)

Schade. Da sieht man mal wie bürokratisch einige agieren. Das wäre doch ne Super Sache gewesen für BAM. 
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was Eich hingezogen hat ...weiter viel Erfolg


----------



## daWutz (8. März 2020)

Servus allerseits,

mal wieder ein kurzer Statusbericht - wir warten...
Diesmal auf die Verantwortlichen einer anderen Kleinstadt, ansonsten ist das Bild aber ähnlich. "Ja, super Idee - ich stelle das dem Ressortleiter vor... die nächste Ressortsitzung ist aber erst kurz vor dem Sankt NImmerleinstag..."

Bis dahin nutzen wir aber die Zeit und sorgen für "freie Trails für freie Biker":





Man beachte die schicke Handsäge. Lässt sich einfach und sicher verstauen, selbst ein einer Rückentasche, ganz ohne Rucksack.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2020)

Die Mühlen der Bürokratie usw ....?
Naja vielleicht gibt's ja was mit dem Pumptrack dieses Jahr das wäre zumindest für die Kids riesig ( ok und für manch Erwachsenen auch ? ) 
Wünsch Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (10. März 2020)

Beim Sägen immer schön Druck- und Zugseite des Baumes beachten! Sonst klemmt die Säge!


----------



## daWutz (4. Juni 2020)

So, gestern war Ratssitzung in Bad Münstereifel. Damit ist das Thema in BAM offiziell begraben: 








						Aus für Mountainbike-Trail in Bad Münstereifel
					

In Bad Münstereifel ist das Konzept für eine neue Mountainbike-Strecke durch den Stadtwald wohl endgültig gescheitert. Das wurde am Mittwoch bei einer Ausschusssitzung bekannt.




					www.radioeuskirchen.de
				




Aber wenigstens gab es noch ein wenig Presse...


----------



## Trekki (4. Juni 2020)

Dort werden die bestehenden Fronten gut dokumentiert. Die Stadt will aber


			
				Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenwind kam allerdings von Eigentümern und der Jagdgenossenschaft.



Danke trotzdem für den Einsatz!

Ich habe ja die Hoffnung, dass dieser Corona-Sommer den MTB Sport voran bringt. Zumindest werden zur Zeit die Radläden gestürmt (ich hatte vorher schon für mich einige Räder gehamstert).
Mein Fuhrpark

HT
Fully
Trekkingrad
Pedelec
Crosser
Rennrad, seit 3 Jahren ungenutzt
HT bei den Schwiegereltern
HT als Langzeitverleih bei einem Kollegen


----------



## daWutz (9. Juli 2021)

Guten Abend, liebe Bikegemeinschaft!

Nachdem es lange Zeit ruhig war, und wir nur im Hintergrund gearbeitet haben, ist die Stadt Mechernich nun mit einer Pressemitteilung an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen:








						NaturFlowTrail am Altusknipp? - ProfiPress
					

„Rad-Rebellen“ aus Bad Münstereifel mit Mitgliedern aus dem Mechernicher Stadtgebiet reichen bei Stadt Konzept-, Business- und Marketingplan für eine Downhill-Mountainbike-Strecke oberhalb des Mühlenparks ein Mechernich – Als gemeinnütziger Verein haben sich die Rad-Rebellen die Förderung des...




					wp.profipress.de
				




Der Pumptrack ist ja auch mittlerweile offen und wird super von den Kids angenommen!

Wir begrüssen das natürlich und freuen uns jetzt auf die spannende Arbeit bis hin zur finalen Entscheidung der politisch Verantwortlichen!

Bis dahin,

Daniel


----------



## supasini (10. Juli 2021)

Link geht leider nicht...
edit: jetzt geht's !


----------



## daWutz (10. Juli 2021)

Hmmm… bei mir schon, auch wenn ich nicht angemeldet bin.


----------



## Trekki (11. Juli 2021)

Bei mir link's


----------

